
How would you spend a $5k setup budget? - teachrdan
I&#x27;m have $5000 to setup my desk at my new engineering gig. I already have a mechanical keyboard and noise canceling headphones. Besides a new MacBook Pro and a big monitor, how would you spend the rest of that budget?
======
freehunter
I'd spend it on something that helps your mental health. I worked in a very
dreary office under a lot of stress for a long time before I realized I could
change my environment. I'm still doing the same work with the same equipment,
but the walls are a color I like. The desk is comfortable. I have green plants
to look at, and nice things on my wall. I have funny action figures on my
desk. I spent my time and energy making my workspace nicer and it makes
dealing with workspace stress a LOT easier.

------
predatur_2017
I just ordered the new Acer Predator gaming laptop and monitor (total $4200,
Newegg). Curved 30" UHD NVidia G-Sync display with eye-tracking. Laptop sports
NVidia GTX 1080 with 8GB video ram. Shooting for smooth 60fps 4K real-time
rendering.

After that, next on the wish list would be: HTC Vive, GoPro 5 Hero, a large
format (55"+) OLED UHD display, and perhaps the companion Predator gaming
tablet (8", HD). Also need software: Abode Creative Cloud, Autodesk 3DS Max.
And if there is anything left: Anki's Cozmo Robot for giggles.

------
thunderstrike
I'd scrap the MBP and get a 5K iMac instead with that amount. Personal
opinion, though.

~~~
zaphoyd
5K iMac + two P2415Qs is what I'd ask for. Depending on how much travel/client
meetings maybe a tablet or cheap compact laptop.

------
Jason-Andrade
My new Windows 7 PC has an Intel WX58BP Motherboard and an Intel X5677 CPU,
precisely because of the ECC support that "lazylizard" mentioned. Crucial ECC
RAM modules would also be highly advisable. A system built around that core
configuration will be highly reliable. I actually bought a spare motherboard
too, to extend the lifespan to at least 12 years.

------
michaelflux
Spend a bit of money on some desk plants. My desk looks like a little
rainforest. All the extra green keeps you happy, you get a bit of extra
oxygen, and gives you something to take care of to distract you from staring
at nothing but your screen.

Beyond that I'm shocked no-one has mentioned getting either the comfiest chair
you can find, or a standing desk. Either of those two will make a night and
day difference.

------
rafark
I'd get an iMac rather than a MacBook pro.

------
dsacco
Really have to know what sort of engineering you're doing....I have four
monitors now, so that's what I'd recommend. If you're an iOS developer, get a
Mac. If you are doing a lot of video processing, get a few graphics cards and
build a PC...

~~~
rafark
For video processing I'd recommend a Macintosh as well.

~~~
dsacco
Video processing wasn't a good choice of terminology; what I meant was
something like Unreal Engine.

------
Zekio
Custom built Ryzen Desktop with a high end gpu? and one or two 4k monitors
maybe

------
lazylizard
something that takes ecc ram and can use zfs?

------
twobyfour
Adjustable sit-stand desk.

